# Advice for young furs goin to a con alone.



## JadenJackal (Apr 20, 2019)

This year im going to be going to my second con but this time alone, last time I dragged my sister along so I wouldn't be alone,  I had tons of fun but was super shy and was to intimated to talk to any other furs. This year I'll be going to canfurence alone, im just a little nervous cause im a 17 year old girl, and would just like some advice or a way to find some furs to go with so I don't fell so alone or watevr.  Also some things I should take into mind safty wise.


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 20, 2019)

I would firstly think that you should have someone with you that you know well. But it looks as if you have already decided to go alone. Check what the con attendance requirement are. Being under 18 they may require somebody 18 and over to accompany you.

These are just general suggestions that fit with going to any sort of function/event.

Make sure that your family/friends know where you are going and staying. Also stay in contact with them.

Keep to where there are plenty of others. Don't go wondering off to places alone. 
Also don't go wondering of with someone you have only just met and know absolutely nothing about.
Be wary of being separated from the crowd.

Don't leave food/drink unattended. Ideally you collect your own drinks yourself. 
Eat regularly and stay hydrated. 

Personally I would stay away from illicit intoxicating substances. 

Keep your personal belongings safely on you, room key, payment method, ID, phone... and so on.  It is worth having a backup payment method that you keep separate just in case you lose a bank card/cash.  

Try not to blow all your money in the dealers den in the first hour of arriving. 

If it is hot and sticky then periodically freshen up. If not only for your own comfort for everyone else attending. 

Have fun! 

Ok I'm going to take the sensible hat off now.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 20, 2019)

Find other women.  we are usually near low traffic areas, regardles of conference.  I have never really had a difficult time chatting up other women.

Also volunteering is a good way to meet people, especially if offering CPR or other classes.

No means no.  so I usually keep local police on speed dial, just in case.  I know in the US I usually have pepper spray in my purse or somewhere and keep my phone charged for after hours.  don't carry large amounts of cash, don't drink underage, don't drink and drive, yada yada yada...

You'll be fine.  the first time I left my parents and family and was completely on my own, I freaked out.  it's normal.


----------



## JadenJackal (Apr 20, 2019)

Okay tysm for the advice, and I'll definitely keep your advice it mind tysm!!


Minerva_Minx said:


> Find other women.  we are usually near low traffic areas, regardles of conference.  I have never really had a difficult time chatting up other women.
> 
> Also volunteering is a good way to meet people, especially if offering CPR or other classes.
> 
> ...


----------



## JadenJackal (Apr 20, 2019)

Water Draco said:


> I would firstly think that you should have someone with you that you know well. But it looks as if you have already decided to go alone. Check what the con attendance requirement are. Being under 18 they may require somebody 18 and over to accompany you.
> 
> These are just general suggestions that fit with going to any sort of function/event.
> 
> ...


Omg this was super helpful tysm! And ya im still not to sure of going alone yet, i just haven't found and close buddys who would wanna comw with me but I would like to atleast bring someone I know if i can, like i did with my sister last year.  But thanks so much for the advice this was super helpful


----------



## Asher Grey (Apr 20, 2019)

Do research on the con beforehand. Some are lovely, some have gross reputations for a reason.


----------

